# Teaching English in Mexico



## SummerSeeker (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All! I am planning to move from Canada to Mexico in the fall. I would like to teach English once in Mexico. Has anyone else done this? Any advice would be great. Which would be the best city to do this?

If I enter Mexico as a tourist, is it easy to get a work visa if I want to stay to teach English?

Thanks for all you help!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Visit this site Dave's ESL Cafe


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I second joaquinx's suggestion. Legitimate schools will generally assist you with the work visa once they hire you.


----------



## vancouvercanuck (Jun 11, 2012)

SummerSeeker said:


> Hi All! I am planning to move from Canada to Mexico in the fall. I would like to teach English once in Mexico. Has anyone else done this? Any advice would be great. Which would be the best city to do this?
> 
> If I enter Mexico as a tourist, is it easy to get a work visa if I want to stay to teach English?
> 
> Thanks for all you help!


I'm far from an expert on the subject, but here's my experience so far. I'm getting sent my first contract in a few days. I interviewed here via Skype and got offered the position around a month later. I'll be down in Monterrey in a couple of weeks for my first English teaching job. 

You generally need a degree and/or a TESL certificate for work visa purposes - and for your own benefit. A degree isn't necessary for many of the jobs, though it'll depend on the school. I have a two-year degree and got a TESL certificate this Spring, though they only asked for my degree to be legalized by the Mexican Consulate in Vancouver for my visa. 

Monterrey is the third largest city in Mexico, and from what I've read, generally pays higher because it's an expensive/wealthy city. It's also currently the most dangerous of the big three. It's not my first time there, so I know what I'm getting myself into. I'm lucky enough to have friends who know where I should and shouldn't go - and when. I'm also naturally a pretty cautious person.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

joaquinx said:


> Visit this site Dave's ESL Cafe


Seconded. Pretty much anything you might need to know about moving to Mexico to teach English has already been asked and answered there. And if you still have questions, you can ask them in the forum and get them answered by people who have been there and done that.


----------



## SummerSeeker (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your feedback! I will check out Dave's ESL Cafe. From what I gather so far, it seems pretty easy to move to Mexico and work. Any advice on where would be the best place to live to teach English. I think that the earnings potential and the safety of the place would be pretty important. Thanks!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Mexico City.


Ditto.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

SummerSeeker said:


> Thank you all for your feedback! I will check out Dave's ESL Cafe. *From what I gather so far, it seems pretty easy to move to Mexico and work*. Any advice on where would be the best place to live to teach English. I think that the earnings potential and the safety of the place would be pretty important. Thanks!


i'm just guessing, but it seems you must be young or have an indomitable spirit, or both. very few things of value in life come easy.
but that's only one way to look at it.
if you are the type who sees a challenge as an adventure, and therefore fun, it could be considered easy by comparison to dreary routine.
if this is your attitude, you are rare and blessed. (aren't we all!)
never let pessimistic perspective preclude your personal goals.

and always listen to what old farts say.
either it will enlighten you, or it will cure your insomnia.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

SummerSeeker said:


> From what I gather so far, it seems pretty easy to move to Mexico and work.


Well, I don't think it's _pretty easy_. It can and is done and my observations, from my experience in the D.F., is that most who do come to Mexico aren't all that happy. It takes hard work to be successful at it. If you possess a legitimate university teaching degree from one of the developed nations and secure work at a good brick and mortar school (which are in the minority), then it can be a good life ... if your expections arent too high. The pay isn't going to be as good as if someone teaches in the developed nations such as the USA and Canada and I think people who do come to Mexico to teach do so mostly for the adventure ... or they're chasing love (and/or sex). If someone comes to Mexico to teach in the private class and business class field then they shouldn't arrive with less than 6months cash back-up to tide them over until they become established. Of course, there are exceptions. Jut that, exceptions. Best of luck.


----------



## SummerSeeker (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I was careless when I wrote that moving to Mexico would be "pretty easy". What I meant was it seems that the immigration process here is less cumbersome than other countries I have looked into. Mexico seems to welcome English teachers. If this is not the case, please let me know. Of course, moving to a new country and establishing yourself is not easy. I do enjoy a challenge and am attracted to Spanish culture, hence my desire to move to Mexico. Of course all advice is appreciated!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

SummerSeeker said:


> I do enjoy a challenge and am attracted to Spanish culture, hence my desire to move to Mexico.


If you are interested in Spanish culture, then you need to go to Spain .


----------



## SummerSeeker (Jul 11, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> If you are interested in Spanish culture, then you need to go to Spain .


I agree, but it is not so easy to immigrate to Spain if you don't have an EU passport.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

SummerSeeker said:


> Mexico seems to welcome English teachers. If this is not the case, please let me know.


"Tolerates" English teachers, who are expats, might be a better word to use. There are pleanty of Mexicans who teach English who are under-employed. We foreigners have the advantage of being native speakers of English and, therefore, are welcome in many instances. Probably most. But you'll have many things to comply with before receiving permission from the government to live/work in the country. And unless you have a special skills set that'll set you apart from others competing for work or working already that'll get you a full-time job in a good school you may find that it takes time and a lot of effort to earn what you need to support a lifestyle you want to maintain ... during the first 6 months to a year. That's why I suggested you have at least 6 months worth of funds to tide you over ... just in case. I don't know how the Mexican requirements differ from other nations, when it comes to transient teachers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SummerSeeker said:


> ...
> I do enjoy a challenge and am attracted to Spanish culture, hence my desire to move to Mexico.
> ...


Before I came to Mexico, I had spent some time in Spain. I naively expected Mexico to be similar to Spain since they had a common language. I was wrong. The two countries are very different.


----------



## norocysuerte (Apr 21, 2012)

I've just gone through the process of relocating to Mexico and finding an English teaching job. I ended up with two jobs here in Tuxtla Gutierrez, Chiapas. From my experience, a couple of schools wouldn't consider you without a TESOL certificate or BA in education. Others are more flexible - I have many years of english teaching volunteer experience from the states. Two questions I received during every interview were "Why are you in Mexico? How long are you staying?" I believe it worked to my advantage that I am not a transient and that I have roots (fiance and his family) here. 

I received my FM3 work visa last week - the process was time-consuming in the sense that I had to make 5 separate trips to the immigration office, but pretty painless especially if the school that is sponsoring you knows what it is doing. My school submitted a letter/petition, I filled out a form online, handed over infantil sized pictures, my tourist visa and my passport, paid about 3k pesos and had the visa in about a week. In my case, the school is reimbursing me for the cost of the visa. 

If you have any specific questions, I'm happy to answer them based on my experience here in Chiapas - I can't speak to how it works in other schools in the rest of Mexico. Good luck!


----------



## SummerSeeker (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Norocysuerte, what you wrote was very helpful. It's interesting that a person can find work without a TESOL certificate. I am planning on taking a TESL course (maybe CELTA) then try to find work. The immigration process seems pretty straight forward. Another question I have is about safety. I am female and would appreciate any feedback on that topic. I also love fresh produce, is that easy to find?

Thanks so much!


----------



## norocysuerte (Apr 21, 2012)

You're welcome. Also, I just re-read your original post and wanted to mention that a lot of the teacher recruiting for fall has already happened or is currently happening (here in Tuxtla, at least). While I was doing my job search when I arrived, we literally drove around to every university and language school and talked to the directors in person to ask about opportunities. It's not an approach I would take in the US, but it definitely worked here. 

Once you know which city you'll be living in, you'll be able to ask specifically about safety. I'm happy to tell you about my experience here in Tuxtla, but it might not be relevant if you're living in DF or Monterrey. I will say that I feel safe here in Tuxtla and haven't had any issues. I don't go to bars or clubs but if I did, I would go with my fiance. I take public transportation pretty infrequently, but the times I have taken it, it has been a good experience. There are not so many gringos in Tuxtla (that I've seen) so I thought I would attract more attention, but I don't. 

Regarding fresh produce, YES! Here in Tuxtla, there is a lot of amazing fresh produce. We are fortunate to live within walking distance of one of the large markets. It's also very economical and excellent quality - definitely a stark change from the produce I would find in the grocery stores in NYC. 

I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Before I came to Mexico, I had spent some time in Spain. I naively expected Mexico to be similar to Spain since they had a common language. I was wrong. The two countries are very different.


My daughter in law is 100% Mexican descent; my mother in law lived in Spain for 6 years when my husband was a child.

When they first met, MIL started talking to DIL to be as if her relatives were intimately clued in to Spanish culture. To her great credit, my DIL was polite in expressing her puzzlement as to why she'd think that.

That would make as much sense as assuming that Brazil and Portugal are culturally related.

Or Argentina and Mexico, for that matter.


----------



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

mexico city is very easy


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

009 said:


> mexico city is very easy


With regards to what?


----------



## GringoGranny17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I completed my TEFL certification at a school here in Guadalajara in early May.
The advantages to obtaining the certification is that the school I attended offers free job placement in Mexico and is affiliated with a large English Language school - where we completed our student teaching. 

Upon graduation we also received a Certification by the Mexican Minister of Education which shows all of our grades in the various areas. This has proved effective in opening doors for several of us. 

Teaching English as a foreign or second language is completely different from the way we were taught English and is not as difficult to grasp as I anticipated. 

As a native speaker with the certification I am making a higher salary than those teaching with English as their second language.

If you would like additional information please let me know.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

SummerSeeker said:


> Hi All! I am planning to move from Canada to Mexico in the fall. I would like to teach English once in Mexico. Has anyone else done this? Any advice would be great. Which would be the best city to do this?
> 
> If I enter Mexico as a tourist, is it easy to get a work visa if I want to stay to teach English?
> 
> Thanks for all you help!


First of all, good for you. As an ESL teacher with a master's degree in TESOL from UCLA, many people think that because they speak English that they can teach English. You need to study the methodology, curriculum, 2nd language acquisition, techniques, etc to be truly effective. I suggest that you research programs very carefully. There are many good programs in the US and Canada. I plan to teach English in Mexico, but I have not looked into any programs there because I have the degree and 20 years experience. It is a rewarding career and very much needed in Mexico. You do not want to short change your students. To me, ESL teaching is an art and a calling. Dave's ESL cafe is a good source. Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions. Deborah :clap2:


----------



## JCS (Feb 14, 2010)

SummerSeeker said:


> Hi All! I am planning to move from Canada to Mexico in the fall. I would like to teach English once in Mexico. Has anyone else done this? Any advice would be great. Which would be the best city to do this?
> 
> If I enter Mexico as a tourist, is it easy to get a work visa if I want to stay to teach English?
> 
> Thanks for all you help!


I currently work with a Canadian company who needs English Teachers in Mexico City. If you or anyone is interested, please feel free to contact me. 

Here is their job post:


Corporate English Teachers - Mexico, DF

Requirements:
• Bachelor or equivalent related to language education, business, medicine, legal, finance, marketing, media or comparable field.
• At least 2 years of proven experience teaching adults (preferably business people).
• Native or borderline-native speaker who has lived in an English-speaking country. 
• TEFL Certificated highly desirable.
• Business knowledge and or experience.
• Schedule availability.
• Professional presence and demeanor.
• Winning attitude and personality.
• Commitment to excellence.

We offer:
• Competitive Compensation
• Flexible Schedules
• Training and Support
• Growth Opportunities
• Career Development
• Awesome Team

For more information please send us your resume and a cover letter explaining why you think you should apply to this job posting


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JCS said:


> I currently work with a Canadian company who needs English Teachers in Mexico City. If you or anyone is interested, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Here is their job post:
> 
> ...


As an English teacher in Mexico City, I'd be curious to know how "competitive" the pay this company offers is.


----------



## JCS (Feb 14, 2010)

Their pay is better than anyone else in the city but you may have to speak with them directly. Feel free to contact me via email and I can put you in touch with them jcsalazar "at" modernlanguagecenter "dot" com


----------



## Tiffanyguera (Feb 16, 2013)

*Tesl*

I also plan on moving to mexico and want to teach english there. DO you already have your degree for teaching. I was thinking of getting my TESL certificate, but not sure if that is enough. I am almost done with my two year degree here. Did you move there yet> How is it going


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Tiffany - I have a graduate Level ESOL certificate from UCLA. I will be moving to mexico and have been looking for jobs, and it seems that some sort of certification is required. some of the schools in mexico even offer the certification there. Bridge Institute in CO would be a good source too. You need to have some sort of training. Many people think that because you speak English that you can teach it. This is not true. YOu have to learn the methodology and techniques. Good luck and contact me you have other questions. Deborah


----------

